# Wanted 1 inch steerer (25.4mm) carbon fork please?



## Steve T (17 Sep 2018)

Has anyone got one for sale?

As above I've bought an old Cannondale CAAD4 frame without a fork and the steerer size is smaller on these older models, the frame is Banana yellow so black would be preferable but anything considered. Also 1 inch spacers are needed to if you have any?

I've got multitudes of bike parts so either I'll buy it or swap for something I have too many of...


----------



## KneesUp (17 Sep 2018)

I have one in the bike shed - the steerer was too short for my use though - what length do you need. I'll measure it when I'm home. (it's black btw)


----------



## Steve T (17 Sep 2018)

Hi KneesUp

The head stock is quite short - 135mm so anything longer than 150 to allow for the headset and some spacers, preferably a bit longer the better to allow me a higher position if possible at my time of life..
How much do you want for them?
Steve.


----------



## KneesUp (17 Sep 2018)

Sintema carbon fork with 170mm or so of steerer and most of a Campag headset. In black with yellow writing to match the frame.


----------



## Steve T (17 Sep 2018)

Hi Nick

I've messaged you back - looks great to me.
Many Thanks Steve.


----------



## walkman-man (18 Sep 2018)

You may well have pulled the trigger on the above forks by this time, but if not then another option is a pair of Rourke forks I have, in yellow. They also have a long enough steerer, the only thing to mention is I can't remember if they'd be banana yellow or a different shade


----------



## Steve T (18 Sep 2018)

walkman-man said:


> You may well have pulled the trigger on the above forks by this time, but if not then another option is a pair of Rourke forks I have, in yellow. They also have a long enough steerer, the only thing to mention is I can't remember if they'd be banana yellow or a different shade


I have sent you a message


----------

